# HOT SPOT in the Pembina area.



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry Jiffy the word is out. here is the report Jiffy gave me off the record and you will not have to go about your internet scouting to find this hot spot. as Jiffy told me its just about a 1/4 mile on the other side of the do not pass sign on the road. THERE the word is out. Lets sign up and take turns hunting this spot. if we all hit it at once we will blow it all to hell. Jiff you have first dibs as it is your spot. i will go last as i let the cat out of the bag. claim your turn boys!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

What? I heard it was a half mile this side of the sign.


----------

